# Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl



## Matthias Weber (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich möchte bald im fränkischen Seenland etwas Fischen (ab 1. August)!
Evtl. wollte ich es dann auch einmal früh morgens auf Zander probieren!

Einen kleinen köderfisch auf Grund gelegt!

Tiroler Hölzl soll angeblich ganz gut sein!
Doch wie ist die Montage? Kann sie mir wer erklären, ggf. mit Zeichnung?
Einen großen Einzelhaken oder 2 kleine Drillinge an den Köfi?

Danke schonmal und Gruß - |wavey: 
Matthias


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl*

Schnur-Antitangleröhrchen-Perle-Wirbel-Vorfach.
Als Haken benutze ich immer einen Einzelhaken mit Haltehaken


----------



## Joachim (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl*

Hallo Matthias,

würde mich mal interessieren, wie deine Erfahrungen mit Köfi´s waren. Ich selbst fahre Mitte September für eine Woche an den kleinen Brombachsee zum angeln. Ein paar Tipps über gute Zanderstellen und passende Köder / 
Gummifischfarben wären da schon hilfreich. 

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## Matthias Weber (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl*

Hallo Joachim!
Ehrlich gesagt werde ich auch zum ersten Mal überhaupt dort sein!

Mit Köfis selbst habe ich noch nicht oft gefischt!

Ich kann dir also nicht wirklich weiterhelfen!

Hier aber der Link zu einer Internetpräsenz incl. Forum!
Dort gibt es nette Leute, die dir sicherlich deine Fragen beantworten werden!

Mach einfach im Forum mal einen Beitrag und stell dort deine Fragen:

www.carp-hunter-team.de

Gruß Matthias |wavey:


----------



## Joachim (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl*

Danke für den Tipp Matthias


----------



## not_a_pro (1. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Zander mit Tiroler Hölzl*

Hallo Matthias!


Ich bin selber noch kein erfahrener Angler, aber ich hab mit Tiroler auf Zander gute Erfolge gehabt. Folgende Montage: Abstandhalter mit Tiroler, Gummipuffer, wirbel, Kevlar Vorfach mit Ryderhaken. Ich würde davon abraten, mehrere Drillinge zu verwenden. Der Zander nimmt den Fisch erst ins Faul und schwimmt damit weg, bevor man anschlagen kann. Zu viele Drillinge machen ihn unter Umständen misstrauisch. Ich ziehe den Köfi immer auf nen Ryderhaken auf, der ist optimal, da er den Köfi befestigt, so dass er nicht verrutschen kann und zudem wie ich finde auch keine Fehlbisse erzeugt. 
Das mit dem Anti-Tangle Schlauch fionde ich auch interessant, da ich viele Probleme mit Verhedderungen hatte. Deshalb hab ich es mal mit Nash-Anti Tangle Schläuchen verusucht. Dabei hatte ich alelrdings das Problem, dass sie immer noch oben rutschten und somit ihre Funktion verloren haben. Ich kann sie nur schlecht mit nem Stopper fixieren, da ja dann das Blei nicht mehr auf der Schnur laufen kann.


----------

